# Mazda MX5 To a TT MK2?



## NigelB (Oct 24, 2012)

HI,
Has anyone changed from an MX5 MK3 / 3.5 To a TT? Would really like to know their comparison.

Cheers,
Nigel


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Totally different cars. My son has an mx5 09 plate and it's very basic. Great feel, red, very low and noisy, but fun.

My TT is wider, fwd so less fun kicking back out, and just seems so much more quality / grown up..

Love the mx5. But not really similar cars, apart from 2 seats and soft top

Well that's my view anyway, maybe others differ


----------



## NigelB (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for input I am actually considering the coupe rather than roadster as need a bit more practical space, reliability is my concern mainly as MX5'S are pretty bulletproof.


----------



## SarahBlackTT (Oct 15, 2013)

I bought a new MX5 back in 2003 so I think that would be the mk 2 if that's any help? I kept it for nearly 3 years but had another car aswell at the time. I wouldn't want an MX5 as my daily drive. It felt more of a fun car for when the sun was shining.

I now have a 61 reg TT and they are like chalk and cheese. 
I'm surprised how much stuff I can fit into the TT. I get all my golf stuff in including electric trolley and a cart bag full of stuff. Loads of space with the seats down.

TT feels more 'grown up' but still sporty.

It's whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I still own my mk2 MX-5, next to my TT. The TT is much more comfortable and a lot faster than the MX-5. But while the TT is a very nice place to be in, the MX-5 provides much more down to earth and direct driving pleasure on the bendy roads. In the TT it all feels a bit remote and filtered. But that is fine after a busy day at the office.


----------



## Richiemcfc (Sep 22, 2013)

LookingforaTT said:


> I bought a new MX5 back in 2003 so I think that would be the mk 2 if that's any help? I kept it for nearly 3 years but had another car aswell at the time. I wouldn't want an MX5 as my daily drive. It felt more of a fun car for when the sun was shining.
> 
> I now have a 61 reg TT and they are like chalk and cheese.
> I'm surprised how much stuff I can fit into the TT. I get all my golf stuff in including electric trolley and a cart bag full of stuff. Loads of space with the seats down.
> ...


I get some funny looks when me & my mate turn up with two tour bags & two powakaddy's as well as shoes etc. A bloke said the boot was like Paul Daniels sleeve.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

went from a MG TF 135 to a TT 2.0tfsi.

Like going from a go kart to a formula one car.

Massive difference- and far better build quality


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

I went from a mk2 56 plate 2.0 MX-5 Coupe. I think the mk2 was very similar to the mk3.

I owned the MX-5 for 4 years and I loved it, it was my first open top car. The interior wasn't great, mpg was poor and driving it in winter was a nightmare.

I switched to a tdi Roadster so now Quattro, interior is a much nicer place to be and can get up to 600 miles on similar size tank.

On a track I would rather have the MX-5, but for living with day to day the TT is a far better car.

If buying now instead I would buy Coupe rather than Roadster and maybe even A5 rather than TT.


----------



## NigelB (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for input everyone I think this all comes fron being burned by a Z4, ended up getting my money back and getting an MX5, ten times the car. Anyway back to Autotrader for the ongoing search White or brilliant black/ Beige interior me thinks. I'm very fussy on condition so hopefully will take me until the summer to get the right one as I don't think I'll get much for mine at this time of year!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

You shouldn't under-estimate the MX5 - it's great handling little sports car and its popularity was largely responsible for the revival of soft top sports cars in this country.- prior to the MX5 they were all but non- existent.

Having said that it has nowhere near the performance or practicality of a TT so that's where my money would be going out of the two.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

When I first started looking at getting a convertible I started with looking at the MX5 but for some reason I kept raising the bar and eventually ended up with my TTRS roadster, totally overshot the budget!


----------

